# Lower grill



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Thar grill only comes with the "RS" style bodykit. Only way I see you getting it is by asking your dealer or check on ebay until someone takes it off theirs.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep...here is my LTZ/RS front end shot...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Niiiiice


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks the same as my 1LT/RS


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Looks the same as my 1LT/RS


All trims get the same RS package, therefore the same front end.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup. It's the RS package.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

I see that its a diffeent shape than mine, wonder if it could be flipped upside down? Shape would match then?

For the RS owners out there can someone give me the measurement of it? 

Length - Width - Height?

Thanks a Bunch!

Brian


----------

